# Ok, this one's going to be interesting.....



## Anonymous (Sep 23, 2014)

The pic says it all. We're getting this type of gear in now and there's a whole host of different metals and alloys inside. I wonder what range of materials there will be!


----------



## old thompson (Sep 23, 2014)

Is that an MRI?

Looks like fun, maybe.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 23, 2014)

Is it an MRI? Well I know it's not a big washing machine Sir 8) 

Aye I'm not entirely sure where to begin!


----------



## samuel-a (Sep 23, 2014)

Seems like CT.
Plenty of high end components and boards. Moly sheets for shielding and more interesting stuff...

Will you post more pics as you go... ?


----------



## old thompson (Sep 23, 2014)

spaceships said:


> Aye I'm not entirely sure where to begin!



Maul it with a sledge hammer? Or Screwdriver? 

Tough choice. :lol:


----------



## solar_plasma (Sep 23, 2014)

Maybe a foolish idea, but who knows: drill a hole into it and look inside with a camera? I have no clue what's inside beside a lot of copper, but maybe this could prevent bad surprises ....I had just to think of the BeO ceramics of a microwave oven's magnetron.


----------



## solar_plasma (Sep 23, 2014)

Is it a combined MRT and PET? If so the PET part could be full of avalanche photodiodes:

http://www.healthcare.siemens.de/ma...mr-pet-scanner/biograph-mmr/technical-details
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Positron_emission_tomography
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalanche_photodiode


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 23, 2014)

Has anyone else gotten a "Malicious URL Blocked" message on this thread? I got one here, and also on this thread: melting in an improvised crucible?.

The common element seems to be that old thompson just posted on both of them. I also got the notice when I clicked on his profile.

Old thompson, if your avatar is hosted on an outside site, there may be a problem.

Dave.

Edit: Göran tracked down the problem and described it here: melting in an improvised crucible?. Old thompson has removed his avatar.


----------



## Palladium (Sep 23, 2014)

Look for the manufactures specifications. Do some research before you just tear into something. Everything is spare parts and worth something to somebody somewhere. When i was in the scrap business and would get items from the defense industry i always started with the manufactures information. Call them up if you have to! I've made a lot of money buy showing patience and doing my research. Hell i've even had them tell me who would buy it!


----------



## Geo (Sep 23, 2014)

Looks like an obsolete CT scanner. MRI is a lot larger to fit a whole body through comfortably. Possibly some very strong magnets. I know most don't get excited the way I do over magnets but you can do so many cool things with them.


----------



## Palladium (Sep 23, 2014)

Obsolete is such a harsh word Geo. One day we will all be that.  
Jim (glorycloud) taught me about the theory of that what's obsolete by our standards could be new technology in some parts of the developing world. Theirs always a market for those big ticket items either for use or for parts. The older the better because it makes it rarer to find sometimes. It's just where at and for how much.


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 23, 2014)

I would try to get it running... but that's just me. 8) 

Göran


----------



## Palladium (Sep 23, 2014)

g_axelsson said:


> I would try to get it running... but that's just me. 8)
> 
> Göran



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5cYgRnfFDA


----------



## justinhcase (Sep 23, 2014)

g_axelsson said:


> I would try to get it running... but that's just me. 8)
> 
> Göran


C.T's put out an awful amount of X-Ray's..
so much so I read that some Doctor's believe that up to 4% of cancer around today have been caused by previous C.T. scan's
I would not try to get a high X-Ray source running particularly if you are not well bereft and trained on it's control system.
How much Lead have you hanging around any large sheet's :lol:


----------



## Claudie (Sep 23, 2014)

Inside of an MRI : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQGhqE2G6zg

Inside of a CT Scanner: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjtHNxf01tQ

EDIT: Keep your fingers back :shock:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 23, 2014)

Don't forget about radiation. I seem to remember a thread a few years ago about a piece of equipment that someone tore down and caused a bunch of radiation sickness. Seems like it was in TX.


----------



## Claudie (Sep 23, 2014)

I thought about that when I first saw this post, but I couldn't remember the story. It doesn't hurt to research things before you start tearing them apart, especially hospital equipment. There is a famous case of radiation poisoning from scrap here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goi%C3%A2nia_accident


----------



## solar_plasma (Sep 23, 2014)

justinhcase said:


> g_axelsson said:
> 
> 
> > I would try to get it running... but that's just me. 8)
> ...



typical CT scan: 2,3-14 mSv (http://www.radiologie-regensburg.de...=C97sG8HpDPU=&tabid=99&mid=794&language=en-US)
typical x-ray thorax: 0,04 mSv
cigarettes: 8,8mSv effective / 106mSv locally lungs (per 20 pieces x 365 days)

So, one CT-scan might be compared to one year smoking.

People who work in radiation exposed areas are in Germany allowed to get 20mSV effective/150mS(eyes)/500mS(extremities) per year.

So, working as a flight captain is comparable to be smoking 1-2 packs of cigarettes per day.

In practice, cigarettes will be even worse because of the pyrolysis gasses.

I don't think there is an x-ray tube in a CT? The radiation comes from the injected radioactive contrast medium.

Edit: Well, yes, CT's have x-ray tubes!


----------



## butcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice tank turret


----------



## Smack (Sep 24, 2014)

Now there's your magnetic stirrer Claudie


----------



## justinhcase (Sep 24, 2014)

solar_plasma said:


> justinhcase said:
> 
> 
> > g_axelsson said:
> ...


The contrast medium is some time's slightly radioactive,But the C.T. unit is very high dose.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqGqsXF20zA


----------



## Claudie (Sep 24, 2014)

Smack said:


> Now there's your magnetic stirrer Claudie



Right, now if I can just find a beaker that big. :roll: 

http://www.amberusa.com/used_ct_scanner.asp

Siemens Sensation 4-Slice CT
The Siemens Somatom Sensation 4 Slice CT scanner offers affordable and reliable everyday clinical application capability. It is an economical option for multi-slice CT scanners.

The Siemens Sensation 4 features quad-slice acquisition, a 50cm FOV, 70cm aperture. It is capable of 160 slices in 20 seconds of breath-hold, 100 seconds of spiral time, 125ms temporal resolution, and 1 1/2 slice image reconstruction time. - See more at: http://www.amberusa.com/used_ct_scanner.asp#sthash.AXqCXdQA.dpuf


EDIT: To make information more accurate.


----------



## maynman1751 (Sep 24, 2014)

http://www.amberusa.com/used_ct_scanner.asp 

You might do better selling to a company for refurb/resale like the one in the posted link. It says that they buy used equipment.


----------



## Geo (Sep 24, 2014)

That black ring on the face may be a burned out coil. I know it's assuming but it seems to me that if it were worth rebuilding or refurbishing, whoever last owned it would have went that route and not scrapped it. Just like computer tech, some stuff just isn't worth putting the money into. CT scanners are being phased out because of a few different reasons. They are very noisy when in operation, also, they are much smaller than an MRI and cramped which makes it harder on the patients comfort level. Now the technology is in "open MRI". CT and MRI scanners are particularly hard on people that are claustrophobic. It would be hard to sell an obsolete piece of equipment like that anywhere in the states.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 4, 2014)

Apologies chaps I missed the replies to this thread.

@Butcher- heck yes it would make a cracking turret at nearly 2 tonnes.
@Claudie or one SERIOUS magnetic stirrer.
@Geo - massive market for parts from these. They sell for a lot of money. Also don't assume that the people who use these have any care at all for PMs- because it's simply not the case. Edit the black ring was a paint marker for the batch :lol: 
@Solar -- great links- I will check those out.

Just to fuel the discussion here's a pic. Zero tarnishing, definite wear on the contacts, any guesses or suggestions?


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 4, 2014)

Actually Goran- having seen that video - I'm severely tempted to try it :twisted:


----------



## butcher (Oct 31, 2014)

http://www.siemens.com/about/sustainability/pool/de/umweltportfolio/produkte-loesungen/healthcare/somatom_perspective_epd.pdf

Gold found with working CT scanner (interesting article).

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2600526/CT-scan-reveals-spatula-lodged-inside-skull-2-600-year-old-mummy-used-scoop-brains.html


----------



## Irons (Nov 1, 2014)

Radiation inside a CT Scanner:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqGqsXF20zA


----------

